# Water Pump <--> Oil Pump - Relationship????



## KenC-VA (Oct 8, 2003)

Any help on this would be GREATLY appreciated: 

Vehicle: 1997 540i/6 - 85K miles 

As a preventive measure, had my local independent replace my water pump last Wed. He indicated he had a problem unloosening the vibration damper/fan shaft assembly, but finally got it off. 

I picked the car up and drove about 15 min to my office. When I shut the car off, the "check OIL level" message came up on the instrument cluster. In 2.5 yrs of ownership, I have NEVER had this message!!! Went in to a meeting, came out 2 hrs later, checked the oil level . . . all is fine. Start car --> no messages. 

Thurs. morning, start car and "check COOLANT level" message comes up. On subsequent restarts, no messages appear . . . but, at the end of the work day, with car stone cold, start car and "check coolant level" message reappears. (Note: my commute from home to work is all of 7 mins) 

Thurs evening, when car is dead cold, I top off coolant in expansion tank. 

Fri morning - (off work --> trip from VA to NY scheduled) - start car and NO MESSAGES. Drive off to NY --> stop in NJ for lunch (after approx 3hrs of high speed travel); shut car off and "check OIL level" message reappears. Eat lunch, come out and check oil level . . . oil level is fine. This scenario repeats itself over the weekend --> any time car is driven 15 min or more, "check OIL level" message comes on at shut-down. No messages at initial start. 

Came back from NY tonight. Stopped in White Marsh for a bite to eat, exit from I-95 and at a stop a light, get message "oil pressure, shut off engine". Park the car in the town center lot, shut engine off, no messages. Go in to eat, come out 45 min later, start car --> no messages. Carefully drive home to NVA, shut car off --> "check oil level" message re-appears. 

Sounds like my oil pump is about to fail. What I don't understand is that there was absolutely no indication prior to having the water pump changed out. Could there be ANY possible connection? 

Sorry, for the long post . . .


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Not sure why you think this has anything to do with your oil pump?
1. Low Coolant Message... these cars are hard to get all the air out of, I spent three weeks getting the air out last time I had the thermostat replaced. Lots of overflow dribble and many a morning adding a few cups of water. I have been told that this is normal.
2. Check Oil Level... Have you recently gone to a different oil viscosity? Sometimes too thin an oil will pool up in the heads and not drain back down into the pan if you are running high RPMs (this is why I only use Mobil 1 and others swear by synthetics). If the message said low oil pressure then I could understand your concern regarding the oil pump. I would also look around in the engine compartment to make sure that each and every sensor was plugged back in... could be something that simple/stupid. Also, are you sure the oil filter is installed correctly? There is supposed to be a bypass in case it gets clogged up but it could possibly be inserted wrong or even have the wrong element causing the oil to return to the pan more slowly than usual. My guess would be to call him and ask him if he did an oil change and if he had to remove any sensors whilst r/r on the water pump. 
Good luck to you and let us know what you find out.
JB


----------



## KenC-VA (Oct 8, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Not sure why you think this has anything to do with your oil pump?
> 1. Low Coolant Message... these cars are hard to get all the air out of, I spent three weeks getting the air out last time I had the thermostat replaced. Lots of overflow dribble and many a morning adding a few cups of water. I have been told that this is normal.
> 2. Check Oil Level... Have you recently gone to a different oil viscosity? Sometimes too thin an oil will pool up in the heads and not drain back down into the pan if you are running high RPMs (this is why I only use Mobil 1 and others swear by synthetics). If the message said low oil pressure then I could understand your concern regarding the oil pump. I would also look around in the engine compartment to make sure that each and every sensor was plugged back in... could be something that simple/stupid. Also, are you sure the oil filter is installed correctly? There is supposed to be a bypass in case it gets clogged up but it could possibly be inserted wrong or even have the wrong element causing the oil to return to the pan more slowly than usual. My guess would be to call him and ask him if he did an oil change and if he had to remove any sensors whilst r/r on the water pump.
> Good luck to you and let us know what you find out.
> JB


Thanks, for the input . . . however, I am on my last green mark for an oil change (changed about 4 months ago) . . . so, no oil change directly preceding this event . . . I feel it is somehow directly linked to the water pump replacement . . . will check sensor connections to see if one was dislodged.

Also, I did get an oil pressure (vs level) message, today, however short-lived . . . that REALLY concerns me the most.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

KenC-VA said:


> Thanks, for the input . . . however, I am on my last green mark for an oil change (changed about 4 months ago) . . . so, no oil change directly preceding this event . . . I feel it is somehow directly linked to the water pump replacement . . . will check sensor connections to see if one was dislodged.
> 
> Also, I did get an oil pressure (vs level) message, today, however short-lived . . . that REALLY concerns me the most.


Anytime some minor surgery is performed on a car, a lot of seemingly disconnected things could happen. Our cars are a myriad of sensors and plugs and wires and you often have to disconnect a lot of them just to swing a wrench more than 3 degrees or get your arm in there or just see where the damn bolt is.

Something may not be plugged in or only partially plugged in or the plug got dirty and was then plugged in. At least you have the clue to check all connections involved with the coolant system or oil system...that is somewhat of a hint.

Find out what all was removed or messed with during the work or simply ask the mechanic to do a "once-over" of all his work to ensure everything is correct.

Chris


----------

